# What is up with Conservatives and Republican Candidates



## johnedwards (Feb 26, 2016)

For years now I have considered myself a man with out a party, swimming somewhere between the republicans  and democrats.  I do not see a lot for either party to be proud of.  I personally trust Donald Trump, but after thursdays Debate on 2-25-16.  I no longer trust anyone on the republican side.  They declared Rubio the winner of the debate because he put Trump on the defensive.  You know that is sad all he accomplished with Cruz is for them to come off looking like desperate idiots.  I was going to vote for Rubio or Cruz, but now they have lost my vote.  I do not trust them any more they would not even let Trump respond to their charges and also Dominated the debate and would not let the others like Carson and others to speak.  To me this is not strength, it is desperation and makes them look weak.  In this country today people believe what they are told and not what they see. People are to lazy to know the truth.  Maybe I am wrong after the debate on thursday I feel that Trump will pick up even more speed.  Politicians in this country , on either side no longer represent the people, they represent interest groups or them selves.  The democrats do not represent my interest or beliefs so I will not vote for a democrat.  Maybe I will just have to pick out an independent.


----------



## jwoodie (Feb 26, 2016)

As much as i hate to admit it, Kasich came across as the most Presidential of the candidates (with Carson coming in second). Given the makeup of the electorate, the increasing stridency of Trump, Cruz and Rubio might yet bail out the Democrats from massive repudiation at the polls. Without that result, they are poised to retake the Senate and stymie any Republican initiatives, not to mention gaining an opportunity to confirm any SCOTUS appointments that Obama makes prior to the next President being sworn in.


----------



## johnedwards (Feb 26, 2016)

I agree with you.


----------

